# Peanut Butter??



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone--finally in GDL and loving it! Does anyone know where I can buy peanut butter that does't have trans-fat? What they sell at Walmart and Soriana has trans-fat and GNC doesn't carry any either. I know it's silly but I miss my peanut butter sandwiches--jaja! Thanks!


----------



## lindag (Jun 17, 2009)

If everything else fails, learn how to make them on your own.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We make our own routinely, even though several brands are available at the stores here at Lake Chapala. We use a mini-chopper and bagged peanuts, olive oil and a bit of Splenda. You can process it to your preferred degree of crunchiness or smoothness. It lasts several days in the refrigerator.


----------



## Bob Cox (Jan 2, 2009)

We make our own.. go to a dulceria (candy store) and ask for a half kilo bag of unsalted peanuts, place about a 3rd at a time in your blender, till they look like cornmeal, scrape and push off sides of blender jar, add a little oil at a time ,till it looks a litlte thinner than normal add salt and a little sugar if you like. Keep in fridge.


----------

